# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  ANOTHER Pituitary question.....

## 808 Lifter

Can someone shine some light on this subject please.... I've tried to do a search on this forum, but haven't found info; maybe using the wrong search terms, IDK. I would like to know if hgh or peptides will work if there is a problem with your pituitary gland. As I understand it they both work in conjunction with the pituitary. I am on trt due to a deficiency with either the pituitary or hypothalamus, and would like to use peptides. I don't know the details of where my deficiency lies, so I am kinda working in the blind; my endo wont order further tests at this time to determine what the exact problem is, but a pituitary tumor or cyst has been ruled out, so I really don't know at what level my pituitary is functioning. Any ideas?

----------

